# Thinking of trading my DC2 For a 97-98 240sx



## Dzasta (Apr 20, 2008)

Should I trade my DC2 with a jdm front end for a 240sx? also whats the difference between the 97 and 98 240sx? Anyways... Anytips or anything i should know about getting a 240sx? what am i getting myself into etc? also what would I need to make my car look like a silvia?

heres a picture of my car
http://a400.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/33/l_47cea97e42511daf610b69fca783c207.jpg


----------

